# Saddle issues: Perineum



## AlanS (Feb 5, 2003)

I have always ridden an SLR- 140 grams. Now, for some reason (age!!!), it is bothering my 'underparts'. My perineum. I want a light saddle with provision for my issue. I have a slight frame (150 lbs- 5'10")... The saddle is perfect, except for the pressure on the perineum. Any suggestions without having to buy every saddle out there ??


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

AlanS said:


> I have always ridden an SLR- 140 grams. Now, for some reason (age!!!), it is bothering my 'underparts'. My perineum. I want a light saddle with provision for my issue. I have a slight frame (150 lbs- 5'10")... The saddle is perfect, except for the pressure on the perineum. Any suggestions without having to buy every saddle out there ??


flow version?


----------



## jsrscbr (Jan 27, 2009)

Had similar problems. Got me an Ism Adamo race. Takes all pressure off the dreaded 
"taint" area and distributes it on your sit bones. This saddle does take time to ajust to but is so worth it. Your sit bones will be sore after your first few rides. The race model is one of Ism's lightest so it has the least padding. You might consider the road or breakaway version as they have more gel and foam padding. It took me about 300 miles to become one with this saddle. I did a 75 miler today i forgot i ever had saddle problems. Selle SMP's also have have a good rep for solving perinial problems. My Lbs
lets you try any saddle for thirty days no questions asked, and i tried many,many saddles.
Adamo has a three month return policy so plenty of time to see if it works for you. I would say don't bother with saddles with small slits or "taint pockets" they seemed to be a waste of time IMO. Also John Cobb makes some nice looking saddles and i think has a 6 month trial period. 

1. ISM Race 
a) Road
b) Breakaway-
2. Selle SMP
3. Cobb


----------



## spade2you (May 12, 2009)

Mdeth1313 said:


> flow version?


That would have been my first thought if the shell works well on the sit bones. Picked up a SLR Carbino Flow for my new Bianchi and I'm loving it! Had been using a SLR Gel Flow and I find the Carbino Flow more comfortable.


----------



## km53jinx (Apr 9, 2002)

I have best comfort rides with Fizik saddles. Currently riding a K1 and Alliante. Both seem to be very good...for me. I am 6' and 155 lbs.


----------



## Zachariah (Jan 29, 2009)

Nothing wrong with the Selle Italia SLR. As you get older, slide the saddle forward and drop the nose slightly to compensate for shrinkage of your own frame...


----------



## Weav (Jun 21, 2009)

If you can find a dealer that sells Cobb saddles they usually stock demo versions that you can check out and ride for a week. Plus, Cobb offers a 6 month money back guarantee, can't beat that. Solved my saddle issues with the Cobb V-Flow Plus.


----------



## Scooper (Mar 4, 2007)

The Selle SMP Pro took care of the problem for me. It looks a little weird, but comfort trumps style.Although the Pro model weighs 315 grams, other models weigh as little as 165 grams (Carbon).


----------



## frpax (Feb 13, 2010)

Have you tried lowering it a bit?


----------



## dynamic213 (Mar 15, 2009)

+1 on Selle SMP! I've tried over 6 different saddles with cut outs and other gimmicks trying to relieve perineum pressure and numbness. The SMP (Evolution model for me) was by far the most effective. It took a few hrs to get used to the saddle. But once broken in, it's the most comfortable, effective saddle my butt has ever had the pleasure of sitting on.


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

AlanS said:


> I have always ridden an SLR- 140 grams. Now, for some reason (age!!!), it is bothering my 'underparts'. My perineum. I want a light saddle with provision for my issue. I have a slight frame (150 lbs- 5'10")... The saddle is perfect, except for the pressure on the perineum. Any suggestions without having to buy every saddle out there ??


The question that comes to my mind is not what saddle to recommend, but why a saddle that served you well now does not. What changed? I'd recommend to try to figure that out.

Otherwise the only way is to ride some saddles and decide. Good luck.

(FWIW, and a cheap and easy experiment... I use E3 Form saddles from Performance/Nashbar. They work very well for me in all regards. Not only that, they are pretty cheap and the company has a no questions asked return policy if you ride it for a while and don't like it. Also pretty light weight in the ti version. I have one each of the titanium and gel, and both work great... for me).


----------



## Ventruck (Mar 9, 2009)

Camilo said:


> (FWIW, and a cheap and easy experiment... I use E3 Form saddles from Performance/Nashbar. They work very well for me in all regards. Not only that, they are pretty cheap and the company has a no questions asked return policy if you ride it for a while and don't like it. Also pretty light weight in the ti version. I have one each of the titanium and gel, and both work great... for me).


Stupid-light and stupid-cheap indeed. However I'm questioning the life of the saddle (Ti version). I can't ride the rivet at all anymore, ~3,000mi after purchase. But it's still an awesome deal as it feels great up until that point.


----------



## bicyclego (May 6, 2007)

>I have always ridden an SLR- 140 grams. Now, for some reason (age!!!), it is bothering >my 'underparts'. My perineum. I want a light saddle with provision for my issue. I have a >slight frame (150 lbs- 5'10")... The saddle is perfect, except for the pressure on the >perineum.

I've had this exact problem this year. I've ridden an SLR for years, but this year, it took me weeks and weeks to get used to being on it after my winter break. It got somewhat better by moving the saddle forward and making sure the nose was tilted down. I actually moved my saddle up (it was too low) and it didn't seem to hurt things any.

I'm wondering if the saddle is worn out and not supporting me properly any more...


----------



## Camilo (Jun 23, 2007)

[edited - deleted: I already posted my recommendation about a month ago! That will teach me to skip to the end of a thread.]


----------



## natedg200202 (Sep 2, 2008)

Bothered Perineum = FORGET SAVING WEIGHT!! It's not worth it!

Specialized Avatar - done. OK, if you really want to save some weight, try out a Specialized Phenom SL. Sure, it's a mountain bike saddle, but it feels much better than the road Toupe.


----------



## truble930 (Jul 31, 2007)

natedg200202 said:


> Bothered Perineum = FORGET SAVING WEIGHT!! It's not worth it!
> 
> Specialized Avatar - done.
> 
> ...


----------

